# Chicory root during pregnancy?



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Odd question.... Im pregnant and recently found some really yummy looking granola type bars, bought them, ate one THEN looked on the ingredient list the FIRST item was chicory root extract- but I cant find any info on its safety during pregnancy. I did see it was a laxitive. Hm. These bars boast 35% of the daily value of fiber. I figured that would be great since Im starting to feel the prenancy digestion slow down and my 3 year old son suffers from constipation if I dont keep an extreemly watchful eye on everything he eats (which is hard when parents are sending crap like ho-ho's and oreos to school for snack!!)
Does anyone know anything about chicory root extract during pregnancy? I appreciate any info! Thanks!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Chicory was on my list of herbs to avoid during pregnancy.

This isn't where I originally found it, but a quick google turned up this:

Quote:

Herbs to Avoid... Herbs that stimulate menstrual flow: agave, angelica, black cohosh, *chicory*, feverfew, hyssop, horehound, lovage, milk thistle, mistletoe, motherwort, mugwort, osha, pennyroyal, poke root, pulsatilla, rue, sumac, tansy, thuja, watercress, wormwood and yarrow.


----------



## candosmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I found some research on it. I also just bought today those bars at Costco. I really liked the calorie and fiber content because I am dieting. My husband ate one and liked it, looked at the ingredients and asked me what Chicory Root was. Didn't know, so I research. On www.drugs.com I found interesting information on this root, but particularly to your question it said this: Pregnancy/Lactation
Documented adverse effects (emmenagogue and abortifacient effects). Avoid use. You can go to the site and get more information.
I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------

